# Ethermail



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Oct 31, 2022)

EtherMail
					

Reimagining Email for the Web3.0 era, get in touch with any Ethereum Address!




					ethermail.io
				



It looks like ethermail is giving out free shit. Every email read in ethermail equals one emc. You are not able to initially send emails but you can get around this by forwarding emails. 

So if you want free shitcoins here's my referral  link


----------



## nym (Oct 31, 2022)

It tells me I get to choose my wallet between MetaMask and WalletConnect
I'm thinking of the ones that Brave browser uses, Gemini and _______ some other...
never dealt with cryptos because I'm retarded;
got any related advice?


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Oct 31, 2022)

nym said:


> It tells me I get to choose my wallet between MetaMask and WalletConnect
> I'm thinking of the ones that Brave browser uses, Gemini and _______ some other...
> never dealt with cryptos because I'm retarded;
> got any related advice?


when i got that prompt i clicked meta mask and it asked for your brave browser password. you might be able to pick different wallets but i went with the brave browser one.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Oct 31, 2022)

They don't even have a public whitepaper yet explaining exactly what this is all about. But from the FAQ: https://ethermail.io/faqs



> The EtherMail solution brings users and companies together through incentive-alignment guided by the following foundational principles:
> 
> Anonymous communication MUST be possible.
> Users should be compensated in proportion to how valuable they are to advertisers.
> Users should be able to freely communicate with each other.





> The EtherMail solution allows advertisers and users to collectively provide a high quality email marketing and communication experience in which both parties know what they’re getting from each other.



It all sounds very advertising/corporate-centered.
From the business page it sounds like the main selling point to businesses is that you can automatically mail all the _current_ owners of an NFT.
https://ethermail.io/daos

And at various points they mention both being "blockchain backed" and having servers where emails are stored. Which is it?
The whole thing sounds questionable.


----------



## Drkinferno72 (Oct 31, 2022)

You know anything for free is too good to be true right?


----------

